# Rear End Help



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been working at keeping busy trying to do a little bit every day so while I wait for some supplies to arrive I have been tackling my rear axle, removing decades of grim and dirt.

Here is what I found and I need some assistance with the decode.

On the rear axle tube it is stamped WU 0828-K
On the pumpkin there are a few numbers as follows:

3969278, (1,F, or 4)20(and I believe a 9), and the third is GM 4 DN

I have also attached a picture of a hole I found on the pumpkin, with a pen tip to show the size of the puncture. Is this something that can easily be fixed?


----------



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

If thats on top it's probably where the vent tube was. I think there should be a small metal tube there, bent so it faces down. I'd run out and look at mine right now but it's only 16 degrees out in my garage and thats just too cold for me LOL


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Josh,

WU was the rear end used in 1970, 1971 and 1972 for a 455 GTO/Lemans with 3.31 gears and an open carrier, This rear end is a type-c chevy 12 bolt. I believe the date code is a letter for the month and numbers for the day and year, F209 would be June 20, 1969. D/N should have an arrow between indicating the rear end was produced on either the day or night shift. 0828-K may be the assemble date of the car and the plant. Check that code against your PHS and/or the data plate's build date.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

No Goat said:


> If thats on top it's probably where the vent tube was. I think there should be a small metal tube there, bent so it faces down. I'd run out and look at mine right now but it's only 16 degrees out in my garage and thats just too cold for me LOL


The hole is definitely not the vent tube... I found the vent tube on the right side. 

Anyone have any good articles on assembly and disassembly for these rear ends? 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

No Goat said:


> If thats on top it's probably where the vent tube was. I think there should be a small metal tube there, bent so it faces down. I'd run out and look at mine right now but it's only 16 degrees out in my garage and thats just too cold for me LOL


16 degree days ..... I remember those days. Yuck. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What shape is it in? If it wasn't noisy or full of metal, just do a cosmetic clean up and new axle seals. Pulling the carrier apart for service is rarely needed and is hard to dial in unless you are an expert at setting up rear axles and have the tools (press, dial indicator, knowledge). If it needs an entire rebuild (whines or is blown up) , then yeah, time to do a rebuild and add a posi. Me? I'd scrape and paint and be done with it. These rear ends can go hundreds of thousands of miles without issues, if not abused or run out of oil.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I had only driven the car a few times before the restoration began. It appeared to sound fine but the car sat for a long time exposed in Nevada. this car was covered in layers of oil and dirt. I did find a small hole in the pumpkin about the size of a ball point pen. I plan on having it evaluated at a differential shop inquiring about fixing the hole and an inspection of axles. I don't want to upgrade it.. Just want it to be safe and work smoothly. I have a 455 motor going into the car and will be built for street cruiser. Is it worth it to have the tubes welded at the pumpkin?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

